
This Wearable Device Turns Your Skin into a Touchscreen - abula
http://naijafixer.com/science_tech/this-wearable-device-turns-your-skin-into-a-touchscreen/new/#new
======
robin_reala
How do people use sites like this? The whole thing is a mess of pop us and
meaningless extra information, and adds absolutely nothing to the original
announcement (which incidentally is at
[https://cicret.com/wordpress/](https://cicret.com/wordpress/) )

~~~
gus_massa
It's essentially spam, flag it and move on.

I'm not sure which is the original source, because the same text is in many
places. Probably all of them just copied the press release.

[https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=We%E2%80%99ve+seen+futuri...](https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=We%E2%80%99ve+seen+futuristic+wearables+in+movies+like+Iron+Man%2C+where+Robert+Downey+Jr.+maneuvers+a+Google+Glass-
look-
alike+and+makes+a+touchscreen+appear+out+of+thin+air.+Now+there%E2%80%99s+a+company+that+is+bringing+that+touchscreen+even+closer%E2%80%A6+skin+close!+This+new+wearable+could+have+you+saying+good-
bye+to+your+smartphones+for+good.&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-
ContextMenu&ie=&oe=&gfe_rd=cr&ei=KPjwV7WsB4PX8ges7oSIDQ)

